# Gaggia Classic wall spraying!!!!!



## powergoose! (Jun 12, 2011)

Can someone help!?!

I have a new Gaggia Classic and have tried everything to stop it spraying coffee all over the walls every time I use it! For some reason it refuses to just dispense coffee at a normal rate. I have followed the instructions religiously, have flushed teh system through, tried a different "handle thing" (sorry I don't know what its called) to no avail. Any advice gratefully received!

Thanks


----------



## james10 (Feb 28, 2011)

You forgot to insert the little black pin / plug into the portafilta.

Look at the picture in the link

http://www.coffeeitalia.fr/prodimages/Kit%20crema%20perfettabig.jpg

The black pin, absorbs the pressure and allows the coffee to exit at a normal rate.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The alternative (recommended) option is to buy a standard basket.

These are only a few £'s and means you can do away with the pressurised basket and will not have any problems with espresso spraying all over the walls

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0183-gaggia-double-filter-basket.html


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like mt two months ago! exactly the same thing happened







I didn't actually have a pin for the pressurized baskets Gaggia sent with the machine, I got one in the end though, Phillips sent one straight out to me.

I did buy a standard double baskets as well as some other stuff from the recommended suppliers from this forum.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Pressurised Baskets......... why oh why oh why ...... oh why did they ever just include these and not explain how crap they are!!!!

As a newbie it may help make your first espresso but you wont learn a thing with it.

As said get a double basket from happy donkey your life will be so much better..... oh and get a better tamper from there too.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Pressurised Baskets......... why oh why oh why ...... oh why did they ever just include these and not explain how crap they are!!!!
> 
> As a newbie it may help make your first espresso but you wont learn a thing with it.
> 
> ...


I might be being a bit thick but would this bottomless PF be suitable for the Gaggia?

EDIT: Yes I was being a bit thick and didn't even look under the Gaggia section.

GAGGIA BOTTOMLESS PORTAFILTER

BOTTOMLESS PORTAFILTER COMPLETE WITH DOUBLE FILTER BASKET

Also, don't they take a 58mm tamper? This one says 57/58mm


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Hey, that bottlemless PF will be fine with the classic, but I'm pretty sure they come with a triple basket so you could need to get a double basket too. I have that tamper, but it seems a tiny bit small for the classic basket, if I was buying again I would look for something that's a better fit.... which is what I'll probably end up doing anyway!


----------

